# Trouble is brewing



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Okay so my moms always wanted a tank. My sister in law somehow met or knows some old woman with a tank. She's not familiar with cellphones so there's no proof of what my sister in law is informing us. Anyways the women is selling her 36 gallon. My mom is apparently buying it Monday. I think. And my sister in law just told us that apparently there's a huge hibiscus in their I never heard of a fish like that and (please don't let it be true) 1 male betta and one female betta and she said possibly two other bettas. I know I know my mind instant screamed a disaster in the making. Apparently they get along well. But I won't know until my mom gets the tank. So I have a few questions

Anyone know of what a hibiscus fish is? 

There's a possibility that their all actually females right?

My mom called me a know it all when they were talking about transporting the tank because I asked if she wanted my opinion. She also said what made me name a male goldfish liberty but I corrected her and said it's a betta. I don't think I helped lol I wonder if she knows I named all my adult guppies to XD.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I think she means there is a hibiscus plant (has a red flower (most commonly-some variations are yellow, pink, or purple), gets pretty big).. which is interesting as its non aquatic and I'd suspect would melt and die underwater within a week... I wonder if they have it riparium style (roots in water leaves in air).
No way of telling if its male and female or all female without clear photos. Either way keeping bettas in a group in 1 tank is very delicate and stressful. I'd strongly advise separating them. Your mother (no offense meant) does not sound knowledgeable enough to handle a betta sorority.

edit:
Did they mean *Discus *not hibiscus? If so thats a cichlid, does best in schools, and not a good fish to keep with betta.. also discus are ridiculously delicate fish that pretty much won't tolerate nitrates (many discus owners do huge water changes every day and often use RO or DI water) and like very warm water (82-86F range I believe). If it is a discus and not sick you/your mom could sell it to a knowledgeable discus owner for some decent $ if its full grown. Again no offense but discuss are not easy fish for fist time fish keepers.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

She's not I don't think. I'll probably take over maintenance and reminding her to feed them. I'm kinda thinking the women doesn't know what she's talking about. Well find out what's going on Monday I guess. I'm going to be stressing over the betta issue all weekend though


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

ooooh...Cool thats your getting a big tank...but if there are more then one bettas I would separate them immediately, as Aqua said. Yoy may be getting a few more fin babies!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My mom isn't a first time fish owner however it has been over 17 years since shes had a tank that size. I have no knowledge of caring of a tank of that size so I would appreciate any tips on like water changes and stuff. 

Lets start with the unknown fish that seems to be huge that may or may not be a discus XD. Theres only a few ways I can convince my mom to sell it. If it bring in enough money or I make her choose between it and having some of my guppy fry. She wants 6 of my guppy fry however if that thing is as big as they make it out to be then I am guessing guppy fry will be a snack and I would hate for that to happen. 

The betta's situation is unknown. If there really is a male then I don't care if I make her mad but I will be taking him out no matter what. If their all females then I'll cautiously keep them together until I convince her to research the crap out of having a sorority of female bettas or sell them. I have experience with male bettas and keeping them with guppies but I'm not extremely confident I can manage a sorority of female bettas. I will separate the females if I think their fighting or showing aggression though for sure. I don't care if my mom thinks their fine. 

If we end up selling them all I know she likes painted fish. I have no clue where to get them. I showed her glofish but I dunno if she likes them. I guess it will be all up to what she thinks. I just want the fish to be happy and healthy. I'm used to making her mad so I won't really care if she gets mad that I fish out the bettas.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds lke a good plan. The big fish might actually be bad for the bettas at this point.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

This all depends on Monday when we get the tank. My mom and sister in law were talking about transporting it and asked about the fish and my sister In law said why not drain most of the water and keep the fish in there. I was honestly tempted to pop her one. Our roads are extremely bad becuz of the rain were getting the less movement for the fish is better. I might just give them the cups I use to store two of the bettas or maybe I can find one or two more. I use them all the time for tank cleans and cupping guppy fry.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Ack! that would be terrible for them! Glad your around to coach them through it!! When we first got Sam my mom told me to clean out his tank 100% once or twice a month and rinse the gravel then...Neither of us knew better till now...Lol


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

If algae would stop growing so bad In my fives I wouldn't have to do 100% tank cleans as much as I do which is probably once a month at the least. Once every month and a half if I'm lucky. Still trying to figure out the source. However in my one betta and guppy five gallon since I did a full tank clean and put the ghost shrimp in there I'm reaching that month and a half and the only algae is on the plants which I don't mind it's just when it grows on the glass it prevents me from seeing the fish. It's why I'm thinking of a snail for the guppy fry tank I'm just having difficulty deciding because their creepy


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

LOL Honestly I’ve always found shrimp creepy.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I think their fascinating XD


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, I guess. they just weird me out a little. Still no pics on the new tank?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Subbing to find out about the mystery fish...


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

No. I'm getting impatient. I'm hoping its actually just gonna be some type of algae eater and the women just doesn't know what shes talking about. Specially with the betta issue. And I'm extremely curious to know what tail type and color the bettas are. There is so many types and colors its impossible to guess. If you can't tell I'm excited about the bettas lol


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Tomorrow I guess my mom is gonna go over to see the fish tank. I'll tell her to take pictures.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So shes gonna get it today at 6pm. So in about 10-11 hours we'll know what is actually in the tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm admittedly curious to find out what the "hibiscus" actually is.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'm admittedly curious to find out what the "hibiscus" actually is.


Yes!!! Me too!!!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol I'm still thinking she doesn't know what she's talking about


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Well my sister in law took to long to get back to my mom and it's almost pitch black outside so we will have to wait till tomarrow.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

And now its changed to friday x.x


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh man, I feel so bad for those fish in those conditions!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

The reason why its changed is because the womens husband who is divorcing her will be there tomorrow to pick up his stuff and my mom doesn't want to be buying the tank while hes there.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Understandable, but I still feel bad for the fish!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Your not the only one I was so looking forward to tomorrow and then my mom told my dad to hang onto the money because she wont need it till friday.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Man, I’m DYING! I hope their in okay condition. Sounds like this lady is a little batty.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol I know. I just have to make it today. These past two days my mom has been driving me nuts with her saveaholic issues. Tuesday we were gone all day going to dollar generals and family dollars. Wednesday we went to three dollar generals. And today apparently yoga pants are going on sale so were going back x.x I hate shopping.. All I end up doing is sitting in the truck with my little sister so my mom doesn't have to take her in.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'm admittedly curious to find out what the "hibiscus" actually is.


http://nationalpondservice.com/water-plant-swamp-hibiscus/


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I have to see what happens!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

We'll find out tomorrow if its a plant or fish or something thats completely different and the lady might just be a bit crazy or should I say a bit inexperienced.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

We have those hibiscus shrubs in people's shrub gardens here.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll post the link again to the aquatic swamp hibiscus...


http://nationalpondservice.com/water-plant-swamp-hibiscus/


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I know about the plant hibiscus, had a huge one at my home as a child, only plant my mother couldn't kill with her black thumb hah. But the first post made it sound like the women selling the tank is calling a fish that (thats the impression I got). Thus my curiosity.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't get that from the original post. The OP said there was a hibiscus in the tank but they had never heard of a fish called that. I laughed because it's a plant, not a fish. So the OP gave off that impression, but not the woman.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

All I heard was it was huge I don't know if there's real plants are fake so I didn't think about if it's a plant or fish. I just know that I had never heard of a fish with a similar name to a plant. If that makes sense at all lol


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> All I heard was it was huge I don't know if there's real plants are fake so I didn't think about if it's a plant or fish. I just know that I had never heard of a fish with a similar name to a plant. If that makes sense at all lol


It does. You still get points for making me giggle.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Discus, perhaps? i hope not, but still....


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Same


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Uuuuuugh the suspense is killing meeeeee! :0


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol I know. Last night we had a wind storm here and down the road a tree is laying across the road and it's tangled in the power lines lines. Their not ours though. The house is a summer house. Well the school bus came flying down the road and went under it even though that could probably snap any time. It's crazy.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My mom just left to get the tank. So about a hour depending on the trouble they run into loading it it could be longer


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Uuuuuugh the suspense is killing meeeeee! :0


I was just going to post the exact same thing :lol:


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm surprised she didn't delay after that storm!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

That would have drove me nuts lol


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I’m absolutely dying...This “Discus/hibiscus deal is so interesting!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

ShadeSlayer said:


> I’m absolutely dying...This “Discus/hibiscus deal is so interesting!



Yes!!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

She's batty I think there's a huge pleco I think that's what it's called. And four unknown fish. I don't think their bettas but I'm not all to familiar with wild bettas so I have no clue if that's what they are. The women said their extremely aggressive specially the fat male. They apparently killed an angelfish she put in there.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's a pic of one of those things. Theirs two that look like this then two that's a white or a silver color. Anyone know what they are? My mom said she doesn't a really like them.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Okay... Well... That IS strange... Uhhh... Okay.
I have no idea, but I suspect the fish in the second picture is a gourami of some kind. I'm not sure though...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Is it some sort of cichlid? I don't know much about them, but that seems the right shape. Discus is a type of cichlid, and so are oscars. Some kinds get huge. That pleco already looks too big for the tank to me.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So question if my mom decides to sell those chiclids or whatever what would you say would be a good price? And that's a full picture of the tank. And can a pleco eat guppy fry? Just wonder my mom wants my male guppy fries. But she's not getting them until those four unknowns are gone.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

First photo:
Common pleco: gets to 24" long if it doesn't die first from: starvation, stunting (kept in too small of a tank and organs grow while bod doesn't-this likely happened considering his side and the tank size), or poor water quality killing them. They really need huge tanks 300g ideally to give enough swim room and volume to dilute their poop. Btw they are real monster poopers: can have turd strands more than 4x their body length. Diet: algae-diatmos, algae wafers, blanched veggies. If starving they are known to latch onto fish and rasp their slime coat off for nutrients. Once a pleco starts doing this its not safe to keep with fish, you cannot untriain this habit ad eating the slim coat can hurt/kill the victim fish. Commonly noms on 'tall' flat fish examples:gourami, angels, and discus (though i don't think anyone would keep a pleco with discus with its biolaod killing the water quality). I don't believe it would eat guppies while they're healthy can't say the same for sick/dead ones (on substrate). That thing will have nitrates VERY high in that size tank and need frequent large water changes. Not a good fish for planted tanks, sometimes eat them usually crash through them and damage them.. *Strongly *recommend giving to a monster fish keeper, petstore, or tourist aquarium if you can find one that will take it. Or cook it up as fried catfish. Not likely to get any $ for it, they're waaaaay over sold in the aquarium trade and really should be illegal.

Second photo: 
No beta but a relative in the Anabantoid (labyrinth lung) group-*Gouramis*. Foreground is gold gourami, background I think is blue gourami, or Opaline Gourami (hard to tell). They can be aggressive, best kept in very densely planted tanks with *lots of line of sight break up*. And I'd believe it that they'd kill an angel fish put in the tank after them, they are territorial. 

edit: pricing gourami... checking petco/smart just a moment
.
.
$3-6 usually at the stores per a fish (gold worth more than blue). They're fairly easy to get so not woth a lot, but may be able to charge more if they're adult.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Maybe chilclids? Not sure. they do look agressive though, and expensive.... Definitely NOT bettas! (Unless they are wild, and I’m mistaken)


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

The water looks pretty murky to me...How long has she had the tank?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Not cichlid or betta, its a pleco and gouramis.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Well my mom had to dump 75% percent of the water to transport. So we had to refill it with our water which always looks cloudy or murky at first. It hasn't even been 1 hour since we finished putting it together


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Ahhh, I got it. When i refill my tank it always gets bubbles everywhere on the glass, filter, deco, ect.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Weird....I’m glad its not bettas though.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!?!?! I'd like to know how this woman came up with those fish names...


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Who freaking knows.... somehow Plecostomus (pleco) turned into hibiscus..


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol my mom said she was pretty old


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

That's an... odd selection of fish :| Frankly I wouldn't keep any of them, since the pleco will grow huge and poop like a machine (as has been pointed out) and I have never liked gouramis. But that's just me.

And the hibiscus part - :lol:


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Well my mom said despite not liking the gouramis shes gonna keep them all until they die then get new fish. I already made her mad telling her about the 300gallon suggestion or getting rid of the pleco. I don't think I can change her mind on this sadly. I really wish I couldn't just sit around and watch the pleco die the horrible death of its insides growing to huge for its body.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> Well my mom said despite not liking the gouramis shes gonna keep them all until they die then get new fish. I already made her mad telling her about the 300gallon suggestion or getting rid of the pleco. I don't think I can change her mind on this sadly. I really wish I couldn't just sit around and watch the pleco die the horrible death of its insides growing to huge for its body.


In a few weeks when the tank is *COVERED *in poop, do a ntirate test to show its off the charts (or darn nearly there) see if she's willing to re-visit the pleco removal. At least a 120g would help for now but at their max size they need REALLY BIG TANKS.

I'd be wary about the gouramis and guppies, I think they would eat them (their mouths open wider than you'd think) if they can catch any.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It is a strange selection of fish -- like something my 5 year old would pick out because she likes how they look.

+1 rehoming the pleco if you can.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I told her no guppies until the gouramis are gone. I told her theres probably alot of people on craigslist who would like those fish but nope she didn't even consider it. Its taken a large weight off my shoulders knowing its not bettas though. I'm pretty defensive over bettas. Based off the looks of these gourami's I don't like them very much. Shes gonna be waiting a while for the guppies isn't she? I don't think the tank is cycled at all though cause my mom said the women used to clean the filter things off in her sink with her well water. I told my mom that ruins the whole point of trying to have a cycled tank. My mom had me add is some kind of stress stuff the lady gave her. I have no clue what the brand is cause its in a bowl that you would get sliced meat from the store. The women said she added in 15 ml every two months. And did a 25% water change every two weeks. The lady gave us algae wafers for the pleco however the gourami's are gonna have to be eating the food I give my guppies which is Tetra Color Tropical Flakes. My mom said the lady was feeding them the same thing just from a bigger container than mine soo.. Yeah.. Anyways thanks everyone for the help. I would have had no clue about what those gourami's were. I'll be giving my mom my few extra plants that I am not using right now.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Every 2 weeks?! Supersized they didn't all die from nitrate poisoning. I had a pleco (leopard sailfin) that size in a 55g (and it grew larger) I had to do water changes EVERY OTHER DAY (15-20gs roughly)to keep nitrates at/below 40ppm. I eventually re-homed mine to a group with pleco keeping experience and very large tanks. Btw that pleco clogged the [cesnor] out of my canister filters.. =,= soooo much poop


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol yeah there are some pretty decent spots of poo on the gravel so far. I think shes gonna have trouble with keeping up on maintenance.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Who freaking knows.... somehow Plecostomus (pleco) turned into hibiscus..


I'm pretty sure she was sold the fish under the name Ancistrus. I borrowed the definition from wikipedia. 
"Ancistrus is a genus of freshwater fish in the family Loricariidae of order Siluriformes, native to South America and Panama. Fish of this genus are commonly known as the bushynose or bristlenose plecos."
It's not a long jump from ancistrus to hibiscus considering they rhyme.

Also, pleco are not purely algae eaters, they are omnivores. They go nuts for bloodworms, zucchini, watermelon rinds, broccoli, fish flakes. Basically they'll eat pretty much anything. A varied diet is key for their health. They also require drift wood which they will eat for fiber. They are really neat fish, unfortunately they are major tank busters. 

If your mom gets sick of the copious amount of water changes they require I'd suggest looking in to pond specialty stores. These guys are great for ponds, it gives them plenty of grow out room.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I think Gouramis are very pretty. I like their spots and how they catch the light. I briefly looked into them and was sad to read they are aggressive. I do not need MORE grumpy fish.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> I think Gouramis are very pretty. I like their spots and how they catch the light. I briefly looked into them and was sad to read they are aggressive. I do not need MORE grumpy fish.


Same here.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

How ARE the fish doing, by the way?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

All are alive. The pleco is being fed 2 algae wafers a day. 1 in morning and 1 at night. The gourami's though don't seem to eat very much. I don't know if their still trying to adjust because every time someone walks over to them they they dart to the back away from the people. Also the thermometer and filter are both always ending up on a angle. The gourami's seem to be the cause of the thermometer but the filter we don't know if its them or the pleco.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

If the tank is not densely planted/decorated the gouramis may be more skittish as they don't feel they have anyplace to hide.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ahh yeah it only have a rock decoration and one plant.. I'll make sure to give my mom any of my extra decorations after i redecorate my guppy/betta tank. One of my females is giving birth right now so I'm taking this less fish in the tank as a chance to redecorate while the two females are out of the tank.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Any updates? Does she still have the same fish?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes she still has them. She still complaining about the gouramis agressiveness. I keep telling her to sell them all and start fresh but noo


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, that's like complaining about an aggressive betta! I would take them if I had a tank large enough.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I also keep telling her she should try adding in some live plants but she gives me funny looks lol.


----------

